

Would type annotations help PyPy’s performance? - mattip
http://doc.pypy.org/en/latest/faq.html#would-type-annotations-help-pypy-s-performance

======
marczellm
I would be interested in: "Would type annotations improve the performance of
any Python implementation?"

